
Hypit app – Hype the things you love - willhypit
http://hypit.co
======
willhypit
Hypit is the easiest way to share the things you love.

The app lets you hype your favourite things (places, movies, tv, music) and
see what your friends are hyping, all in one place!

We launched in the UK this week so any early feedback would be massiely
appreciated! You can download it here -
[http://apple.co/1kg4IYI](http://apple.co/1kg4IYI) or
[http://bit.ly/1WlwAfu](http://bit.ly/1WlwAfu)

Thanks :)

